# intel gpus for net and openbsd?



## aimeec1995 (Feb 26, 2019)

hi i literally cannot find info on this anywhere and neither bsd's have forums, so i will ask in off topic here

do openbsd or netbsd have actual support for integrated intel gpus? older ones, mainly 
with acceleration and stuff


----------



## aht0 (Feb 26, 2019)

http://daemonforums.org/

You might try asking there regarding NetBSD or subscribe it's mailing lists.

For OpenBSD, it's man pages should suffice as information source.
https://man.openbsd.org/amd64/intel.4

In general, there's no point asking here about other BSD's, this forum does not offer support for anything besides vanilla FreeBSD still within support cycle.


----------



## pyret (Feb 26, 2019)

NetBSD added DRM/KMS support for Intel and Radeon devices in 7.0.  Check `dmesg|grep -i drm`


----------



## aimeec1995 (Feb 26, 2019)

pyret said:


> NetBSD added DRM/KMS support for Intel and Radeon devices in 7.0.  Check `dmesg|grep -i drm`



thank you i cannot seem to get freebsd into a desktop configuration that is not slow on my old netbook so ia m gonna try one of these


----------



## aht0 (Feb 27, 2019)

Arcan display server perhaps? It's not in ports, you'd have to install it from https://github.com/letoram/arcan
Should be 'light' enough, just bit tricky to set up (have to be compiled), source has support for FreeBSD.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 27, 2019)

aimeec1995 said:


> thank you i cannot seem to get freebsd into a desktop configuration that is not slow on my old netbook so ia m gonna try one of these



If it's it a matter of running low in resources I'd look to the DE/WM I was using first.

I have a Sony Vaio with an Intel Dual Core T2060 @1.6GHz and  2GB RAM running FreeBSD and an IBM Thinkpad T43 with an Intel Pentium M @2.0GHz and 2GB RAM running OpenBSD.

I use x11-wm/fluxbox on both. The Sony takes forever compiling ports compared to the others but well-suited for things like file transfer or surfing the net. I use pkg on OpenBSD and it's a pleasure to type on. So light duty for each and while they're slower at tasks than my others machines are well within acceptable performance limits for what I use them for IMO.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 27, 2019)

Questions about other operating systems in the off topic area is still off topic.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2019)

Nothing more to add to that. 

Closing thread.


----------

